#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  NIT Surathkal M.Sc Admission 2014, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel, Campus Facilities

## ajaytopgun

*NIT Surathkal Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*NIT Surathkal Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Surathkal Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

NIT, Surathkal has invited applications for admission to M.Sc Programmes in Chemistry and Physics for the academic year 2014-15 


*Eligibility:*

Admission  to M.Sc. Programme in Chemistry/ Physics will be open to Indian  nationals, who have passed Bachelor's degree in Chemistry /Physics with a  Cumulative Grade Point Average (CGPA) of at least 6.5 in the 0-10 scale  grading system,or not less than 60 per cent marks in the aggregate  (taking into account the marks scored in all the subjects of all the  public/university examinations conducted during the entire prescribed  period for the degree programme). For reserved category, the CGPA  required is  6.0 or 55 per cent marks in the aggregate 

Sponsored  candidates must have minimum of two years of full-time work experience  in the sponsoring organization after obtaining the qualifying degree.
Candidate  appearing for the qualifying examination in the academic year 2013-14  and expecting their final results latest by September 15, 2014 may also  apply.


*Selection Procedure:*

Selection of candidates for  admission to M.Sc. (Chemistry & Physics) will be based upon the  academic performance in the qualifying degree programme, written  aptitude test conducted by the respective departments.  


*How to Apply:*
Application  form and information brochure to be downloaded from NITK website and  completed application form is to be sent to the Asst. Registrar  (Academic) NITK, along with necessary D.D. drawn in favour of the  Director, National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal payable  at Mangalore.

The applications should be sent at the below mentioned address:

Assistant Registrar (Academic)
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal, Srinivasnagar
Mangalore -575 025, Karnataka  
Candidates sponsored must get their applications forwarded through proper channel
*
Application Fee:*
Rs. 500/- (in case of SC/ST Rs. 150/-)
*
Important dates:*
Last date for submission of completed application: May 19, 2014.
Last date for receiving applications at departments for processing: May 21, 2014 
Preparing preliminary merit-list or short-listing: May 26, 2014
Last date for dispatch of call letters to short-listed candidates: May 28, 2014 
Selection test and/or interview: June 09, 2014
Publication of provisional selection/merit-list on website: June 12, 2014 
Last date for sending admission orders/letters:  June 16, 2014
Reporting dates for selection-list candidates: June 16, 2014 to June 27, 2014 
Last date for sending admission orders/letters to waiting-list candidates: July 02, 2014 
Last date for reporting, for waiting-list candidates: July 09, 2014 


*Official Website Link:*
http://www.nitk.ac.in/





  Similar Threads: NIT Surathkal btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surathkal btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surathkal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

